# Affordable River Rescue Classes around Colorado



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

The Downstream Edge River Safety Initiative has begun. Check out our schedule of our exceptional Swiftwater Rescue Courses. We have classes for beginners, intermediates, and experts. We can also set up custom classes for your own group of paddlers or club. 

for more info visit: Kayak Instruction, Swiftwater Rescue, Colorado - Downstream Edge

Schedule: 
*ACA Beginner Swiftwater Rescue:* 

May 23rd ACA Begginer Swiftwater Rescue - Buena Vista CKS Paddlefest: Sign Up Now 

*ACA Advanced Swiftwater Rescue:* 

April 18th - 19th - Steamboat Springs Sign Up Now 

May 16th. - 17th. - Fort Collins: Sign Up Now 

May 23rd ACA Begginer Swiftwater Rescue - Buena Vista CKS Paddlefest: Sign Up Now 

May 24th. - Buena Vista CKS Paddlefest: Sign Up Now 

July 18th. - 19th. - Front Range: Sign up through CW: www.coloradowhitewater.org 

August 1st - 2nd - Glenwood Springs/Carbondale Sign Up Now 

*Swiftwater Rescue for Rafters:* 

April 25th. - 26th. - Front Range: Full 

*Swiftwater Rescue for the Expert Boater:* 

May 2nd. - 3rd. - Front Range: Full


----------



## jmetten (Apr 23, 2008)

How much do the courses cost and do they meet NFPA-compliant (1670 Standard) Swiftwater Rescue Technician One (SRT1) standards?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

N. Wigston said:


> *Swiftwater Rescue for Rafters:*
> 
> April 25th. - 26th. - Front Range: Full


Any chance of a second swiftwater for rafters, since this one is full???


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, we may schedule one in August in the Glenwood area. keep and eye on the schedule. We'll add it once we've selected a date. 

Nick


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Course is $175/person for the kayak specific and $200 for raft specific. It's an ACA Advanced Swiftwater Rescue course and is compliant to the high standards of the ACA. 



jmetten said:


> How much do the courses cost and do they meet NFPA-compliant (1670 Standard) Swiftwater Rescue Technician One (SRT1) standards?


----------

